

What a rooftop grill says about your startup culture - mitchdumke
https://www.lucidchart.com/blog/2013/05/09/what-a-rooftop-grill-says-about-your-startup-culture/

======
Kadath
Never mind the workman's comp, I'd be more worried about zoning laws
prohibiting open flame up there...

------
Maven911
Looks like theyre from boulder , colorado since you n eed to have requisite
pictures of mountains

~~~
mitchdumke
Haha, close. We are actually in Salt Lake City. But yes, definite intentional
inclusion of mountains. We actually had a business partner in town this week
and he enjoyed some business on the ski slopes. And it isn't uncommon for a
few employees to go missing on morning with fresh powder :)

